

Finally: Japanese scientists create touchable holograms - av500
http://current.com/technology/92483822_japanese-scientists-create-touchable-holograms.htm

======
abyssknight
This was introduced a few years back, not sure how this is new, as they were
doing the same, exact demo.

------
johtso
Holographic light switches? Seriously..?

------
jerf
[June, 2010]

